# An interactive 'new game' style game?



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I didn't want to post this in the game section yet... and I was wondering if there would be interest in a similar type & style of game as this.. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11003 ... 
I have respect for spookyblue & would never intentionally hijack a thread (cepfer myown-ish) of someone else's... just expressing some interest in running a horror/suspense type game... perhaps with some regular players & a 'peanut gallery' for advice?

Anyone want to play? I was just wondering.


----------

